# ING Superstar Saver Search



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Thought this contest might be of interest to people here. I would sure love to win the $10,000, but I can't think of anything very creative to submit. 

http://www.ingdirect.ca/en/landingpage/superstarsaver/index.html


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

There are countless ways I use to save, but none of them are terribly sexy. 

I expect the winner will be someone who shows something that they bought to save that can have a cross promotion angle. 

Pay off the mortgate years early is the biggest winner, but not one ING will want to promote, nor do a self directed mortgage as I did.

Cutting the cable, no cell phone, always brown bag, cook from scratch, don't order in food or dine out more than for special occasions.

Buy old cars and drive them until they are unreliable. Clothes from thrift stores and estate actions. Do your own home maintenance and home impovements. 

In other words nothing that makes mass market advertisers stand tall.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Great post!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> Pay off the mortgate years early is the biggest winner, but not one ING will want to promote,


Actually I think they do promote this on their website, highlighting the fact that they have a liberal limit on extra payments (you could pay off a 20-year mortgage in 4 years with no penalty, although not many people would be capable of accomplishing that in practice).


----------

